# Haxzamatics Theme Template issues ....Still (Linux)



## RoLa (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey everyone! Long time listener, first time caller. I've been working on some theme projects (new and old) for the themechooser.apk. I have bugged everyone on twitter to get what I needed to build via Linux. Now that I feel I am a little closer with the progress, I figured I would join an awesome forum, ask questions, and post goodies with the outcome. I switched everything to an external hard drive so I basically had to start over. I had it (somewhat) working before but this time around I haven't been as lucky. Here is what I am doing. I am running Ubuntu 10.10 x64 bit.

This Happens









Then This









Still Working









After I 'make' I seem to have an issue. No such file or directory makes me scared for some reason.









After about a minute of silence and nail biting, it continues to work.









Then I get this. Is system fs image BEING installed, or is this something I need to install? WTF?? 









According to @Haxzamatics guide, I am supposed to navigate to the 'out' folder and find the compiled .apk there









With the issues mentioned above, I'm not sure if I'm holding it wrong, because I navigate to the out folder and I don't see an .apk of any kind.









I did however see that something was being placed in this location, while the 'make' was taking place.









So....
Am I screwing everything up with that framework error?
Install system fs image? Huh?
and...
Where is the compiled .apk (out) after the 'make'?

Thank you everyone who responds to this post.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I would like to know the meaning of this. what are you trying to accomplish here? all of this just to get the templatebread.apk?....

I'm sure you know that you can just download the templatebread,(link) right?

so whats going on here? lol.


----------



## RoLa (Jun 12, 2011)

Trenton said:


> I would like to know the meaning of this. what are you trying to accomplish here? all of this just to get the templatebread.apk?....
> 
> I'm sure you know that you can just download the templatebread,(link) right?
> 
> so whats going on here? lol.


Building it from source


----------



## Jatx2wne (Jun 7, 2011)

instead of using the command make, try using make -j2 [yourthemename] without those parentheses. It should make the way you are doing it but this will only build your theme apk, and if something is erroring you will be able to better see it. And it may be easier to help you out then


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks. Ill be watching this thread. What are the benefits of building it?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RoLa (Jun 12, 2011)

Jatx2wne said:


> instead of using the command make, try using make -j2 [yourthemename] without those parentheses. It should make the way you are doing it but this will only build your theme apk, and if something is erroring you will be able to better see it. And it may be easier to help you out then


Thanks man, I'll try tomorrow after work.

EDIT: Tried the make -j2 [themename] command and I'm still getting the error.









After 30 seconds or so, it stops 











Trenton said:


> Thanks. Ill be watching this thread. What are the benefits of building it?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It's something I find rewarding. To build something from source is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Jatx2wne (Jun 7, 2011)

there are 2 make files one is in your theme Forever/Android.mk inside this file make sure youve changed the name template to your theme name, then the other make file is vendor/tmobile/products/themes/theme-base.mk and in that one you need to add your theme name. Im guessing its one of those two things, le tme know if it works if not ill keep thinking


----------



## bgill55 (Jun 11, 2011)

you are looking in the wrong spot. Themes/Out/target/product/generic/system/apps you will find your apk there if it compiled correctly


----------



## RoLa (Jun 12, 2011)

Jatx2wne said:


> there are 2 make files one is in your theme Forever/Android.mk inside this file make sure youve changed the name template to your theme name, then the other make file is vendor/tmobile/products/themes/theme-base.mk and in that one you need to add your theme name. Im guessing its one of those two things, le tme know if it works if not ill keep thinking


Ok SWEET! Both of these posts helped. I wasn't aware of the TWO make files.



bgill55 said:


> you are looking in the wrong spot. Themes/Out/target/product/generic/system/apps you will find your apk there if it compiled correctly


I love you! You had to expect something like this from me though right?









Keywords: "If it compiled correctly"


----------



## bgill55 (Jun 11, 2011)

dont worry my first time i was pulling out my hair looking for it!!!


----------



## RoLa (Jun 12, 2011)

bgill55 said:


> dont worry my first time i was pulling out my hair looking for it!!!


Seriously tho, thanks dude.

@Jatx2wne your twitter link is broken. I found you tho


----------



## Jatx2wne (Jun 7, 2011)

RoLa said:


> @Jatx2wne your twitter link is broken. I found you tho


Thanks I hope I remember to fix it tomorrow, I'm glad you got it working


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

Rola, u still having some issues or u get it worked out.


----------



## RoLa (Jun 12, 2011)

nmiltner said:


> Rola, u still having some issues or u get it worked out.


I got it worked out for the most part....Now its just the matter of seeing what I can do with this thing  Thanks Bro! Nice work on your theme d00d!


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

How are you guys making edits to styles.xml without getting errors thrown at you when compiling?

Also, my icon.png isn't showing, but preview.png works ok, any ideas?


----------



## RoLa (Jun 12, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> How are you guys making edits to styles.xml without getting errors thrown at you when compiling?
> 
> Also, my icon.png isn't showing, but preview.png works ok, any ideas?


 Are you adding your modifications to android.xml as well? see here--> nhnt11


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I got it already, thanks though.


----------

